# 2014 "Spread the Love - Year of the Shawl" Pattern



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

11/7/13
I have the beginning photos, chart (for those who prefer them) and instructions for what I will call the super easy lacy edged shawl I'm doing for this project: "Garter Stitch Razor Edged Shawl"

Here we go: 
The yarn weight you chose will determine (somewhat) the size of your shawl.
Lighter weight will be finer, and a bit smaller. But this pattern is flexible. It grows from the edge - not the bottom or the neckline as is true for most triangular shawls. Since it grows from side to side, you can keep knitting to the width you like, provided you have enough yarn. More on how much yarn later.
Use either sock, DK, or light worsted and needles appropriate to get a fabric drape that you like. There's a lot of room here for personalization. If you are looking for "wispy, floaty etc" use bigger needles. If you want "warm, snugly, dense etc" use smaller needles. Do a bit of a gauge trial. I don't say swatch because it isn't - this is where YOU decide how you want this project to look and feel. Get out a few different needle sizes, and/ or a few different balls of yarn and experiment. Do several rows ( I'd recommend 20+) in garter stitch. Stretch it, play with it, hold it up to see how it looks draped...and then decide.
For sock yarn, most people will need between 400 and 500 yards.
For DK weight, this is a guess since the last DK one I did was a year ago: approx. 500 - 600 depending on how big you want your shawl.
For light worsted: not sure, so if you try this and come up with a number, please post it here or PM me, and I will add it


Here's a few things to know before we start:
1) I recommend long tail or knitted cast on. It's not terribly important - use one you like.
2) From the beginning to the desired width of your shawl you will be doing the following:
Slipping every first stitch, except for cast off rows.
Knitting every row - except for cast off rows.
3) There are only 5 things you need to be able to do:
Cast on
Cast off
Knit (K)
Yarn over (Y/O)
Slip one stitch - make sure you are not "twisting" the stitch. (S1)....see note below dated 11/8/13
_____________REVISED PATTERN 11/8/13_____________________
Start here:
Cast on 5 stitches.
Row 1: S1, K1, Y/O, K1, Y/O, K2
Row 2: S1, K to end (total of 7 st)
Row 3: S1, K1, Y/O, K3, Y/O, K2
Row 4: S1, K to end (9 st)
Row 5: S1, K1, Y/O, K5, Y/O, K2
Row 6: S1, K to end. (11 st))
Row 7: S1, K1, Y/O, K7, Y/O, K 2
Row 8: S1, K to end (13 st)
Row 9: S1, K1, Y/O, K9, Y/O, K2 
Row 10: Cast off 5 stitches LOOSLY, K to end.

That was your first "razor edge"
Continue your shawl to the desired width by repeating the 10 rows of the pattern: Note that each repeat of the razor edge adds stitches between your Yarn overs, this is where the shawl "grows".
You can literally "stop counting" and do the S1,K1, Y/0 - then knit to the last 2 stitches Y/O, K2. The only thing to keep "track of" is the razor edge yarn overs. When you have knit 5 yarn overs at the razors edge, turn your work, cast off 5 stitches loosely and knit to the end. 
After you do a few repeats, you'll find you can read your work and forget about this pattern!

_____________________________________________________________
11/8/13
Here are what I call "Pitfalls" of garter stitch shawl knitting:

1) Since you knit every row, it can be easy to forget which "side" you are knitting on. 
The Easy solution: mark the "right" side or "patterning" row with either a pin or snip of yarn on the right side. 
OR - once you get going and your Razor edged lace has several "teeth" - remember that if the razors edge is on the left end of your needle, you are working a patterning row on the "right" side of your knitting.

2) If your neckline edge gets wobbly looking, do the following:
A: make sure you are slipping the first stitch, forgetting this on a row or 
two causes your edge to "pull in"
B: make sure you are not accidentally doing a Y/O K2 at the end of your 
"wrong side row", remember that on wrong side rows you simply S1
and knit to the end, except on your bind off rows

3) On the "Bind off" stitches over the 5 stitches on the Razor edge, be very careful to do the bind off loose enough that your lace edge doesn't curl up. Do your bind off stitches, then stop and give them a little tug to see if they are loose enough.

Knitcrazydeborah

A knitter just PM'd a question:
"Are you sure you want us to slip one KNITWISE?"

The short answer is no, I'm not sure.
Here's my problem, I'm a Continental Combined, English & Portuguese Knitter. Which means that I forget who puts which stitches which way on the needle! &#128541;&#128541;&#128541;&#128541;
So here is the answer: however you knit, slip your stitch and then LOOK at it. Your slipped stitch needs to look OPEN and not twisted, in order to give you a nice finished edge.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow. Thanks for this, and to answer the slip first stitch answer: if I'm knitting every row (garter stitch) I slip the first stitch purl wise with yarn in front. And I am a "thrower". Gives a nice clean edge.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

hgayle said:


> Wow. Thanks for this, and to answer the slip first stitch answer: if I'm knitting every row (garter stitch) I slip the first stitch purl wise with yarn in front. And I am a "thrower". Gives a nice clean edge.


Thanks! Other "Thowers" listen up!


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

thank you thank you, i love this and i have the the yarn already for this shawl


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks so much - very pretty - and I have your yarn's orange twin to make it in!


----------



## Grandma Laurie (Feb 2, 2011)

Thank you. I'm sure  I must have the perfect yarn in my stash!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you ladies


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Deborah, thanks so much for taking the time to post your pattern with pictures!
I am currently working on a number of projects, including prayer shawls. It's always so touching to hear the reactions of the recipients and know that I can bring joy to someone's life. I always have "time" for another project and can't wait to "Spread the Love"!


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Thanks! Other "Thowers" listen up!


I might have missed this but what is a thrower?


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern! It is similar to the chinook scarf which I made twice: first time I was somewhat disappointed with the I-cord edge, second one instead of the I-cord I did garter. Like yours better! Happy Knitting!!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing this. I can feel the love already.


----------



## cablemable (Jun 9, 2011)

hi everyone!
Can you show how to start the second repeat of this AWESOME,
yet simple pattern? thanks again; Cable Mable


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

I love the freedom this pattern gives me to play around with weights. I may end up liking several different "looks".


----------



## PeggyAnn (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you again! Your photos and charts make it so clear. Have yarn and ready to go!


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

I understand the pattern and chart as presented, but after I get to the correct width, don't I need to start decreasing my stitch count? Since Y/O is how you increase, where and how do you decrease , and be able to keep the yarn covers for the lace pattern? Maybe I missed something. Isn't it going to wind up as a triangle?


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Sorry, that should have read ' keep the yarn overs'


----------



## shewolf389 (Nov 28, 2011)

misslucille40 said:


> I understand the pattern and chart as presented, but after I get to the correct width, don't I need to start decreasing my stitch count? Since Y/O is how you increase, where and how do you decrease , and be able to keep the yarn covers for the lace pattern? Maybe I missed something. Isn't it going to wind up as a triangle?


The second half of the pattern will be given out next week. This will get you to half way through the shawl. Hope that helps you.


----------



## misslucille40 (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay! I guess I jumped the gun. Sorry! Looks beautiful as well as easy enough for me to do. I'll never get through the first half in a week, so no worries!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Okay knitters: here's the "kicker"!
You never do any "decreases" with this pattern.
Okay, that's a little "fib".

Here's a hint: go to the KAL for "2014 Spread the love...."
I can't modify this pattern once it's posted, so I am adding tips and hints to the main KAL section. Today I've put up pictures of how this puppy shapes up. 
The live stitches on your needle end up being the opposing lace edge of your shawl. Tricky, huh? Take a look at today's photos at the bottom of the pictures section on the KAL, and you'll see how this is going to turn out.
Knit Happy -


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

hgayle said:


> Wow. Thanks for this, and to answer the slip first stitch answer: if I'm knitting every row (garter stitch) I slip the first stitch purl wise with yarn in front. And I am a "thrower". Gives a nice clean edge.


How odd, I, too, am a "thrower" but I slip the first stitch knit-wise and purl the last stitch! :lol:


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Is this the entire pattern and what is KAL? I'm thoroughly confused.


----------



## 104439 (Nov 6, 2013)

Mgwg: A "thrower" is an English way of knitting where the yarn is held on the right hand and "thrown" over the right
needle as opposed to "continental" where the yarn is held on the left hand and gives the appearance (to me anyway) that the right arm is constantly in motion.


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Me too! meaning I knit English style and slip first stitch purlwise. Works for me...


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you so much for correcting the pattern & chart... I'm off and running now. Love it!!


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

knitcrazydeborah,
What a lovely shawl pattern! Thanks for sharing! 
Blessings,
Shirley
P.S. Your handwriting is beautiful! Very artistic and clear. Do you do calligraphy?


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

sbubbles84 said:


> knitcrazydeborah,
> What a lovely shawl pattern! Thanks for sharing!
> Blessings,
> Shirley
> P.S. Your handwriting is beautiful! Very artistic and clear. Do you do calligraphy?


How'd you guess? Yup, did it a lot years ago. Did wedding invitations for hire...back when people did stuff like that! 
Now, just notes to friends and the like. Gotten a bit sloppy, but still practice once in a while. Thanks for noticing!😄


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

My goodness, if that is your sloppy writing--your best must be extraordinary!
Blessings,
Shirley


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for posting! I can't wait to try it.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

That is a very nice shawl. I might even have some nice yarn to use. Thanks.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you Knitcrazy. This looks amazing. I missed your initial post, but am delighted with this pattern. Now the problem is to save it!!
Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks as I want to try this shawl.


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

Mgwg said:


> I might have missed this but what is a thrower?


A knitter who holds the working yarn in the right hand and wraps ('throws') the yarn around the needle.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you for an easy pattern.


----------



## Auntierhea (Nov 10, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting this pattern. Once I finish a couple of knee warmers, I am going to start it!
Been a lurker for months and finally decided to register so I could express my appreciation of the shawl pattern and of all the great ideas I have gotten on this forum.
Auntierhea


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern! I missed any previous posting, but here I am now. This will be fun. pj


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. It will become a prayer shawl for a Bradenton Church. 

A friend from "Guild"


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

Deborah: Thank you so very much for sharing this pattern with us. I have bookmarked it to do when I finish my current WIPs.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing such a lovely pattern!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

have I missed the second half?


----------



## patmiel (Aug 24, 2012)

Can't wait to start. I need to get some other projects in order first.


----------



## tinkalot (Sep 16, 2012)

I have stated the shawl. Just love it. However, I failed to find the finishing instructions in KAL. I have searched forever. How do you decrease and bind off.

Thanks


----------



## Nancy Wonderful (Feb 9, 2014)

OK, I have one side done...now how do I start the other side?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nancy Wonderful said:


> OK, I have one side done...now how do I start the other side?





tinkalot said:


> I have stated the shawl. Just love it. However, I failed to find the finishing instructions in KAL. I have searched forever. How do you decrease and bind off?
> 
> Thanks





glnwhi said:


> have I missed the second half?


There is NOT any 'decreasing' to do any other side or other half. This is NOT your standard top-down, or bottom-up, _or_ even side-to-side shawl. 
PLEASE, have a look at the posts here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-213126-6.html#4671371


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Great tutorial


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I wonder if those who were having problems finishing this shawl ever did. If so, it's too bad they don't post about it here.


----------

